# Squealing noise?



## Hedgie_Hazel (Mar 5, 2019)

Every so often my hedgie will make a high pitched squealing noise, anywhere from a few chrips to a squee. It only happens when she's under her blankets in her cage, and it doesn't sound like a distress call, but it's pretty loud. Any ideas on what it could be? Is it just her having a dream? I couldn't find any information on female hedgehogs making a squealing sound except in fights, and she's never met another hedgehog.


----------



## HaineTheHedgie (Feb 27, 2019)

My hedgehog also makes a lot of squealing or squeaking noises. This is usually when she's walking around her cage or when I take her out for bonding time. My vet said it's normal and that hedgehogs are very vocal animals. I think this noise typically means the hedgehog is content, comfortable, relaxed, or happy.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If it doesnt sound like a pain or distressed squeeling it s probably just a happy noise, if shes doing while asleep its probabaly something to do with a dream or just because shes happy where she is. I wouldnt worry about it to be honest.
As said they are very vocal animals.


----------



## Hedgie_Hazel (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! I'm glad it's a good noise


----------

